# Derrick Caracter and Devin Ebanks turning heads in Summer League



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Lakers' second-round draft picks each averaged 15 points in five games in Las Vegas and may have improved their chances of making the big club this fall.
> 
> Reporting from Las Vegas — They are the Lakers' second-round draft picks and they have no assurances of getting a guaranteed contract.
> 
> ...


Hopefully their games translates well to the big league


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope they continue to play well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I caught some of the game against the Spurs, and I liked what I saw from Ebanks. Hopefully Phil decides to give the rooks playing time this year, because I think they are some of the better young legs we've drafted in a while.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

they are not going to play much at all.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope they get minutes, they certainly are better Walton already IMO. I'd rather have Caracter at PF and Odom at SF or Odom at PF and Ebanks at SF then have Walton take on minutes at this point. We need to keep injury prone Bynum off the court during the regular season so he can play during the playoffs. To that end, whenever it's possible to minimize Bynum's minutes I'd rather see Caracter on the court so we make sure Bynum is as healthy as possible.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> they are not going to play much at all.


This is probably going to be true. Phil refused to play Bynum his rookie season even though he was outplaying Kwame Brown every time he stepped on the court.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> This is probably going to be true. Phil refused to play Bynum his rookie season even though he was outplaying Kwame Brown every time he stepped on the court.


Basketball is played on both ends of the court


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Basketball is played on both ends of the court


Bynum was a better defender as a rooke. Even if you made the case the Kwame was a better defender, the difference wasn't enough to justify the playing time differential when you account for the fact that Bynum could do 2 basic things Kwame couldn't 1) catch a pass without bobbling it 2) make a open layup.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bynum was pretty raw as a rookie. In his 2nd year I think I would agree with you.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

Ebanks is looking sick... and it think character is a nice solid piece for the bunch.. both these rookies need to be added to the team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kenneth said:


> Bynum was a better defender as a rooke. Even if you made the case the Kwame was a better defender, the difference wasn't enough to justify the playing time differential when you account for the fact that Bynum could do 2 basic things Kwame couldn't 1) catch a pass without bobbling it 2) make a open layup.


Bynum sucked as a rookie. Seriously, get a grip.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kenneth said:


> Bynum was a better defender as a rooke. Even if you made the case the Kwame was a better defender, the difference wasn't enough to justify the playing time differential when you account for the fact that Bynum could do 2 basic things Kwame couldn't 1) catch a pass without bobbling it 2) make a open layup.


Oh god. Between Fisher coming back and your soon to come pleas of playing Ebanks and Caracter (much like with Crittenton) I don't know how much I can tolerate this year.

Bynum was a pudgy 18 year old.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Caracter made the all tournament team.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ll_cousins_headline_vsl_all_tournament_team/#


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Oh god. Between Fisher coming back and your soon to come pleas of playing Ebanks and Caracter (much like with Crittenton) I don't know how much I can tolerate this year.
> 
> Bynum was a pudgy 18 year old.


Good God is Crittenton still even in the league?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Have we signed these guys yet? Does that even happen at this time of year?


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Don't they go through training camp, and then they get signed?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

azn kobe jr said:


> Don't they go through training camp, and then they get signed?


They have to be signed to go to camp, but that does not guarantee them a spot on the team. The Lakers will be signing a few guys soon to go to camp, but none of them are guaranteed anything other than a paycheck for the days they are signed while in camp.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Oh god. Between Fisher coming back and your soon to come pleas of playing Ebanks and Caracter (much like with Crittenton) I don't know how much I can tolerate this year.
> 
> Bynum was a pudgy 18 year old.


You've failed to make any point about how Brown was a better player. So what if Bynum was pudgy or 18 if he was a better player than Kwame.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

azn kobe jr said:


> Don't they go through training camp, and then they get signed?


They can be signed at any time I think, Lakers are probably try to decide what guard they can bring on first, before finishing contracts with Caracter and Ebanks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Of the 2 I think caracter sticks. He doesn't mind banging has pretty good hoops IQ and has some touch on his shot at at the basket. I don;t think he'll feel intimidated by the big club when they get together he's used to sorta competing with taller guys.He's a pretty competitive guy it seemed like battling Cousins. Ebanks I think is D league material. Once he gets to camp he'll be in the awe phase and get a real welcome to the NBA practicing against Artest and Kobe. I don't think defensively he's enough of an impact guy to stick right away I see the D-league in his immediate future.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Kenneth said:


> Bynum was a better defender as a rooke. Even if you made the case the Kwame was a better defender, the difference wasn't enough to justify the playing time differential when you account for the fact that Bynum could do 2 basic things Kwame couldn't 1) catch a pass without bobbling it 2) make a open layup.


im beginning to think that you need to take medication.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kenneth said:


> You've failed to make any point about how Brown was a better player. So what if Bynum was pudgy or 18 if he was a better player than Kwame.


I'm not going to waste my time doing so, and I am literally the biggest Kwame hater here.

Do you also want me to prove why Fish was better than Crittenton as a rookie? Or even today for that matter?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

How Kenneth evaluates talent:

Anybody who he hasnt seen play is a lot better than who he has seen play a lot


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> How Kenneth evaluates talent:
> 
> Anybody who he hasnt seen play a lot is better than who he has seen play a lot


He also seems to love dunkers and defenders and despises shooting specialists.


----------

